# Beinharte Frühjahrstour am Sonntag, den 17.4 um 11 Uhr



## Mr Cannondale (11. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Beinharte und Sympathisanten
Diesmal starten wir die Offizielle Bikesaison mit einer Frühjahrstour durch den Binger Wald


Treffpunkt: Binger Brück, Gerbhausstraße, Parkplatz an der Nahe um 11.00 Uhr:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...68116,7.876253&spn=0.015872,0.033088&t=h&z=15


Wir bieten auch in diesem Jahr verschiedene Touren an.

1.Gruppe : Guide Daniel Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 2 Ca. 35km 800hm mit Einkehr am Ende der Tour im Kaffee Köppel

2.Gruppe: Guide Uwe Geschwindigkeit Level 2-3 Technik Level 2-3 Ca. 50km 1200hm mit Einkehr nach dem 2, Drittel der Tour im Haus Waldfrieden, Gerhardshof.

3. Trailrunde:es ist aber noch nicht sicher, ob Simon Zeit hat!!
 Guide Simon S. Geschwindigkeit Level 2 Technik Level 3 Ca. 30km 800hm

Eine kleine Einkehr während der Tour steht auch auf dem Programm und zum Abschluß geht es ins Kaffee Köppel für lecker Kuchen o. s.

Es kann jeder teilnehmen der ein funktionstüchtiges Mountainbike besitzt und es besteht wie immer Helmpflicht.
Und ganz wichtig: bringt unbedingt gutes Wetter und gute Laune mit! 
Falls das Wetter zu schlecht sein sollte, erfolgt die Absage um 9.30 hier im Forum


----------



## Sparcy (12. April 2011)

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang 
Bin dabei...
Bei welcher Gruppe werde ich dann spontan
entscheiden.

VG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (12. April 2011)

Erste  bei Daniels Gruppe 1...


----------



## a.nienie (13. April 2011)

uwe, wann wärst Du mit der gruppe 2 etwa wieder in bingen?

würde gerne die "große runde" fahren, müßte aber den zug in bingen um kurz vor fünf kriegen.

weiss ja nicht wie lange sich das mit der einkehr mittags hinzieht.

ansonsten schwenke ich auf "kurzstrecke" um.


----------



## Rockside (13. April 2011)

Ich meld mich dann mal für die Gruppe von Daniel.

Bis denne


----------



## Fubbes (13. April 2011)

Frühjahrstour, cool, da komm ich mit 

Dieses mal könnt ihr euch überlegen, wo wir hin fahren sollen: Salzkopf oder Stromberg-Trail oder Rheinhänge, ... ?
Ich bitte um Vorschläge.

Bis Sonntag,
Daniel


----------



## grosser (14. April 2011)

Hallo, 
ich bin dabei.
Ich kann doch Silke nicht im Stich lassen!

@Fubbes was sind das für Strecken --> Rheinhänge??
@Mr.  Cannondale wann fährst du los?

Danke 
Dieter


----------



## Fubbes (14. April 2011)

"Rheinhänge" meint die Gegend um Heilig Kreuz, Schweizer Haus, Gerhardshof.
Nahehinterland hätte ich auch noch im Programm


----------



## grosser (14. April 2011)

Dann wäre ich für ein paar flowige Trails zum Stromberg-Trail!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. April 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> uwe, wann wärst Du mit der gruppe 2 etwa wieder in bingen?
> 
> würde gerne die "große runde" fahren, müßte aber den zug in bingen um kurz vor fünf kriegen.
> 
> ...



kein Problem, von der Einkehr zum Bahnhof in Bingen sind es nur max. 20 Minuten


----------



## a.nienie (15. April 2011)

das ist schon mal gut.

lohnt es sich bei dem geringen andrang überhaupt mehr als eine gruppe zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (15. April 2011)

Erfahrungsgemäß kommen schon genug zusammen. Erstens ist es noch zwei Tage bis Sonntag, zweitens postet auch nicht jeder.
Aber es ist natürlich richtig, für 10 Leute braucht's keine zwei Gruppen. Ich denke, dass wir dann alle zusammen fahren und Uwe für die Härtner am Ende noch einen Anstieg dranhängt, während wir uns den Kuchen schmecken lassen.
Da es erst eine Wortmeldung gibt (Trial, Stromberg), wird meine Streckenführung der von der Herbsttour sehr ähnlich sein.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Jens77 (15. April 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.
Stromberg hört sich gut an.

Gruß Jens


----------



## grosser (15. April 2011)

ich muss leider absagen! So ein schei??
Vielleicht zeichnet Jemand den Track auf und gibt ihn mir mal zum Nachfahren?


----------



## Cynthia (15. April 2011)

uwe50 und meinereiner sind auch dabei. 

In welcher Gruppe jeder mitfährt, entscheiden wir vorort. 







 Man sieht sich am Sonntag!


----------



## Ruderbock (15. April 2011)

Eigentlich wars bei mir auch eingeplant,
aber heute Kinderarzt und Apothekengang und Frau hat Nachtdienst,
mal sehen wie dann Sonntag der Stand der Dinge ist,
ich machs spontan

(hoffentlich bis dann)
Jens


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2011)

Ich zähle hier jetzt 9 Leuts. Scheint ja wirklich eine Großveranstaltung zu werden  
Dann wird es wenigstens familiär.

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## picard (16. April 2011)

Na dann komme ich auch mal mit!

Gruß Michael


----------



## [email protected] (16. April 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei ... mein Knie hat den Test heute bestanden


----------



## Mr Cannondale (16. April 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich zähle hier jetzt 9 Leuts. Scheint ja wirklich eine Großveranstaltung zu werden
> Dann wird es wenigstens familiär.
> 
> Daniel



wenns nicht viel Leutz mehr werden, wäre ich für eine Gruppe, dann die Runde nach Stromberg ist sehr nett


----------



## Mr Cannondale (16. April 2011)

Falls jemand nach Bingen Radeln möchte, wären die Treffpunkte:
Heidenfahrt direkt am Rhein am Damm um 9.45 Uhr
Ingelheim am Rhein an der Fähre, direkt am Damm um 10.15 Uhr

Postet bitte ob jeman mitkommt, damit ich nicht unnötig warten muß!


----------



## luxi06 (17. April 2011)

Hallo
komme mit meinem Sohn auch vorbei

Gruß mike


----------



## Luzie (17. April 2011)

Danke Daniel, 

das du uns die Stromberg Trails gezeigt hast, es war wie immer eine sehr schöne Tour mit einem tollen Abschluß im Café Köppel


----------



## Fubbes (17. April 2011)

Sind denn am Ende alle gut über die Runden gekommen? 1000 hm für eine Frühjahrstour sind ja ganz ordentlich. 
Ich durfte mich nach den zwei Stücken Kuchen direkt vom Grill bedienen. Da darf die nächste Tour nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Sparcy (17. April 2011)

Hallo Daniel!
Danke für die super Frühjahrstour 
Vor allem die Trails in Stromberg haben voll Spaß gemacht.
War eine tolle Tour.

VG
Markus


----------



## Rockside (17. April 2011)

Danke auch von mir für die schöne Tour, Daniel. 

Von den Stromberg-Trails hatte ich bis dato immer nur im Forum gelesen.


----------



## Adra (17. April 2011)

Lieber Daniel,

auch von mir noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (17. April 2011)

Ein dickes "Merci"  auch von mir für das Guiden und alles Drumherum.


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2011)

schöne runde, die gegen ende nochmal anstrengend wurde.

die trails in stromberg machen richtig spass und die geröllhalde, die uns uwe am schluss runtergeschickt hat, war auch lustig.


----------



## Fubbes (18. April 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schöne runde, die gegen ende nochmal anstrengend wurde..


Natürlich erst, nachdem die Kaffeetrinker weg waren, nehm ich an ...


----------



## a.nienie (18. April 2011)

ich schreib "nochmal", das schließt die auffahrt bei stromberg mit ein.

ps: der kuchen da oben war nicht so prall, aber irgendwo muß die energie ja her kommen.


----------



## picard (20. April 2011)

Danke an die beiden Guides für die nette Runde. Der neue Trail in Stromberg ist klasse, ob aber die Singletrailauffahrt von den Downhillern geliebt wird ist fraglich.


----------

